# I want to buy an 5D mk ii + 24-105 L IS kit over internet...



## vecihi (Aug 15, 2013)

I was looking for a new camera for a while. 
I have bought a canon 10-20 f3.5 and 70-200 F4 IS from B&H photo, but 5D mk ii is out of stock...
One of my friend is now in US. I want to buy it over internet and ship the kit to New Jersey.
I have checked canon us autorized dealers, but most of them don' t have it in stock.
I give an order to new york camera&video yesterday, but today they make a refund because it is out of stock :/

Could you plese help me to find a reliable dealer which has 5D mk ii + 24- 105 L kit?
Best regards,
Burak


----------



## michi (Aug 15, 2013)

You know the Canon 10-22 will not work with the 5DII, right?


----------



## rs (Aug 15, 2013)

And do you also know the 5D mk II is discontinued?


----------



## vecihi (Aug 15, 2013)

In fact 10-20 works but crops the corner 
I know it is discontinued, also i bought my 50D when it was discontinued ...
Kit is available in Turkey, but the price is about 3700 USD...
Body is about 2700 USD ...
24-105 lens is 1600 USD...


----------



## vecihi (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.berger-bros.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD
Do they have the kit or the web site is outdated?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 15, 2013)

Its going to be difficult to find a discontinued camera that is still new. More expensive as well.

Why not get a 6D with 24-105mm lens, for less money and everyone has them.
http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/04043/Canon-EOS-6D-with-24-105-Kit-price.html


----------



## brad-man (Aug 15, 2013)

Agree with Spokane. 6D is superior in almost all ways. If you can't manage the 6d, be aware that _Get It Digital_ on ebay is currently selling the 24-105 for $660. You can always pick up a 5DII later.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151061298667&item=151061298667&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466


----------



## vecihi (Aug 15, 2013)

6D is new, has better proccessor but for me 5D mk ii is best choice.
6D has smaller and lighter body so someting must be missed. 

I have found one more web site, but i' m not sure the kit is available
[0]=386966]http://neptunephoto.com/spec_sheet.html?catalog[product_guids][0]=386966


----------



## vecihi (Aug 15, 2013)

For 6D, i can wait because it is a new camera and my 50D is still in good condition.
6D has some technical advantages but for me 5D is legend 
I have checked the 24-105 really good price. If i'll not order the kit i can buy it.
But in the details of the lens it is writen as "lens was a part of kit" So there is a little risk...


----------



## brad-man (Aug 15, 2013)

vecihi said:


> 6D is new, has better proccessor but for me 5D mk ii is best choice.
> 6D has smaller and lighter body so someting must be missed.
> 
> I have found one more web site, but i' m not sure the kit is available
> [0]=386966]http://neptunephoto.com/spec_sheet.html?catalog[product_guids][0]=386966



No. Not really. The only advantage of the 5Dll is quicker access to more advanced functions via dual function top buttons and the thumb toggle switch. The improvements of the 6D are numerous. I won't get into the polycarbonate vs magnesium argument here.

A "white box" kit lens is identical _in every way_ to a retail packaged lens.


----------



## vecihi (Aug 15, 2013)

> Quote from: vecihi on Today at 05:17:44 PM
> 
> 6D is new, has better proccessor but for me 5D mk ii is best choice.
> 6D has smaller and lighter body so someting must be missed.
> ...



I' m in a hurry because of 5D mk ii is discontinued and still expensive in Turkey. I did not test /use 6D. Also non of my friend has it. I'll not buy 6D for now because it is a new body, i have enough time to test & check , because my 50D is alive...
Thanks for explaining "white box". At least i'll get 24-105, i hope 5D also


----------



## Jim O (Aug 15, 2013)

vecihi said:


> 6D is new, has better proccessor but for me 5D mk ii is best choice.
> 6D has smaller and lighter body so someting must be missed.


Are you serious?

If so, I have a 6-7 pound 1998 Dell laptop to sell you for the price of a current 2-3 pound model.

The 6D is an upgrade from the 5D2 in virtually every way, especially image quality.


----------



## littlewildcat (Aug 15, 2013)

vecihi said:


> http://www.berger-bros.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD
> Do they have the kit or the web site is outdated?



It shows 5D II kit in stock for $2,999.99 and they do ship for free worldwide.(click help and check international shipping) Do your country charge custom duty and tax for import ? Will Canon in Turkey honor warranty ?


----------



## vecihi (Aug 15, 2013)

> 6D is new, has better proccessor but for me 5D mk ii is best choice.
> 6D has smaller and lighter body so someting must be missed.
> 
> Are you serious?
> ...



6D has policarbon top cover, 5D has magnesium .
6D is new but flash syns is 180, 5D has 200
6D has a smaller sensor (a litle bit)
6D has smaller viewfinder coverage etc. 
6D is new and chipper (than i have question marks  ) , weight just was an example 
The body can be made from titanium, or polycarbon. 
Save your laptop for memories


----------



## vecihi (Aug 15, 2013)

> Quote from: vecihi on Today at 05:03:32 PM
> 
> http://www.berger-bros.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD
> Do they have the kit or the web site is outdated?
> ...



It looks like the kit in the stock but i'm not sure it is realy in stock.
Because i give an order New York Photo & Camera and new day they refund my money because of the kit out of stock. Also if you check http://www.canonrumors.com/cameras/canon-rumors-price-watch/ for 5D, it shows buyding.com has the kit and buyding web site gives no warning, but there is no order/price link in the page 
I' ll ship it to my friend in NJ and she'll handcarry it for me. If they send it directly to Turkey, customs apply %18tax


----------



## littlewildcat (Aug 15, 2013)

vecihi said:


> > Quote from: vecihi on Today at 05:03:32 PM
> >
> > http://www.berger-bros.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD
> > Do they have the kit or the web site is outdated?
> ...



If you have friend in the States, you may consider to ask her to buy a refurbished one for you when it becomes available. 
http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/cameras/refurbished-eos-digital-slr-cameras/eos-5d-mark-ii-body-refurbished
Also ask your friend to take advantage of the Loyalty Program for an additional 15% off. That will save you some money. (Google Canon Loyalty program for details)
If white box lenses are as good as those come with retail boxes, they are sometimes 50% cheaper or less compare to the regular price. 
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/canon-ef-24-105-4l-is-usm-lens/10075099.aspx?path=88ab0d6ee73f36461889686b4d8861d6en02&SearchPageIndex=1

You may consider to buy one of those. Everything will add up to about $2300.


----------



## Jim O (Aug 15, 2013)

vecihi said:


> 6D has policarbon top cover, 5D has magnesium .


6D has wi-fi and GPS. Antennas need to "see out". Any camera body with these features will not have a metal top, unless it has antennas sticking out.



vecihi said:


> 6D is new but flash syns is 180, 5D has 200


A stupid move by Canon designed to convince stupid people people that there's a difference. it's 0.2 stop. It makes NO difference but you can use high-speed sync if you really need a faster sync. Making that argument shows that you really do not understand photography.



vecihi said:


> 6D has a smaller sensor (a litle bit)


But better image processing (a LOT). Better high ISO performance (a LOT). Better low light AF (a LOT). Built in lens corrections for light falloff and lateral color fringes. More FPS (if that appeals to you). Ultrafast SD card compatibility. Quiet mode. Better fill flash exposure (MUCH). Weighs 150g less - not sure why you see this as a disadvantage but I see it as an improvement. 



vecihi said:


> 6D has smaller viewfinder coverage etc.


They quote it at 97%. Measured it's closer to 98%. You think you can see that? Really?



vecihi said:


> 6D is new and chipper (than i have question marks  ) , weight just was an example
> The body can be made from titanium, or polycarbon.


Huh?

You can spend/waste your money as you like. We have a saying in America about that.

Best of luck.


----------



## vecihi (Aug 16, 2013)

> Quote from: vecihi on Today at 06:29:18 PM
> 
> 6D has policarbon top cover, 5D has magnesium .
> 
> 6D has wi-fi and GPS. Antennas need to "see out". Any camera body with these features will not have a metal top, unless it has antennas sticking out.


Thanks for wireless info, everthing is clear  


> Quote from: vecihi on Today at 06:29:18 PM
> 
> 6D is new but flash syns is 180, 5D has 200
> 
> A stupid move by Canon designed to convince stupid people people that there's a difference. it's 0.2 stop. It makes NO difference but you can use high-speed sync if you really need a faster sync. Making that argument shows that you really do not understand photography.


This is a diffrence, because it is not only 0.2 stop. If you can't sync 200, you can't use 1/200 with flash. (very rarely used, but i give this example for "something is missing/less quality"). Also shutter is 1/4000, it was 1/8000



> Quote from: vecihi on Today at 06:29:18 PM
> 
> 6D has a smaller sensor (a litle bit)
> 
> But better image processing (a LOT). Better high ISO performance (a LOT). Better low light AF (a LOT). Built in lens corrections for light falloff and lateral color fringes. More FPS (if that appeals to you). Ultrafast SD card compatibility. Quiet mode. Better fill flash exposure (MUCH). Weighs 150g less - not sure why you see this as a disadvantage but I see it as an improvement.



I know the advantages of 6D, but the sensor is still smaller.  Less weight is advantage, but for example you want tu buy an Audi A8 (2012 product) and compare it with Audi A8 (2013 product). If 2013 is cheap what do you think? Is someting missing in 2013 or 2012 model was old?



> Quote from: vecihi on Today at 06:29:18 PM
> 
> 6D has smaller viewfinder coverage etc.
> 
> They quote it at 97%. Measured it's closer to 98%. You think you can see that? Really?


I can' t see it, also this was an example about "something missing/less quality"



> Quote from: vecihi on Today at 06:29:18 PM
> 
> 6D is new and chipper (than i have question marks  ) , weight just was an example
> The body can be made from titanium, or polycarbon.
> ...


Durability / weight / material science example 



> You can spend/waste your money as you like. We have a saying in America about that.
> 
> Best of luck.



Thank you


----------



## vecihi (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for all replays and info's
It is 2.30 AM in Turkey, time to sleep 8)

I'll forum tomarrow. 
Best regards
Burak


----------



## michi (Aug 16, 2013)

The whole thing doesn't make a lot of sense. Why buy an old generation camera when the 6D really does deliver better pictures. Also, why buy a 10-22 to match with full frame which has to be converted to fit, and then you still can't go below 13 or 14mm without getting mirror damage and getting blacked out corners. You could get a 17-40L for similar price and get about the same performance on full frame. To each their own of course, but I sure don't understand it.


----------



## applecider (Aug 16, 2013)

I would have suspicions that this is a "joke" thread. Sorry op

The 6D is a better camera than the 5Dii in so many ways: image, weight, focus 5dii has a relatively terrible focus system compared to the current generation of full frame cameras, wifi, gps, frame rate, high iso performance

If you want a wide angle lens for a full frame the 8-15L fish eye is a surprisingly sharp lens that is actually designed to work on full frame canons, and it works with limitations on crop canons cameras as well.

If the op is for real read the digital picture's review on the 6D. Here http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-6D-Digital-SLR-Camera-Review.aspx


----------



## vecihi (Aug 16, 2013)

> The whole thing doesn't make a lot of sense. Why buy an old generation camera when the 6D really does deliver better pictures. Also, why buy a 10-22 to match with full frame which has to be converted to fit, and then you still can't go below 13 or 14mm without getting mirror damage and getting blacked out corners. You could get a 17-40L for similar price and get about the same performance on full frame. To each their own of course, but I sure don't understand it.



I already have 10-20 f3.5. I' ll not use it with my new camera, i'll sell my 10-20..
Image quailty / ISO/ processor etc. is better in 6D, but still i think it has some tech. advantages but not the mechanical. For examle shutter is 100.000 (it was 150.000). I know take 100.000 photos is not easy, maybe the difference is only because of fps.
I can but 6D maybe later, but not now. Because it will be in stocks for a while.


----------



## vecihi (Aug 16, 2013)

> I would have suspicions that this is a "joke" thread. Sorry op
> 
> The 6D is a better camera than the 5Dii in so many ways: image, weight, focus 5dii has a relatively terrible focus system compared to the current generation of full frame cameras, wifi, gps, frame rate, high iso performance
> 
> ...



Nice review, thank you. I have added 8-15L to my list of "things to done before married"
Maybe i'll not bought 5mkii, but i' m sure i'll not buy a 6D. Because i can wait for 6d, not for 5d mkii. Than maybe 6D gets cheeper


----------



## AmbientLight (Aug 16, 2013)

vecihi said:


> Maybe i'll not bought 5mkii, but i' m sure i'll not buy a 6D. Because i can wait for 6d, not for 5d mkii. Than maybe 6D gets cheeper



I do believe you have miscalculated here regarding market development over time. The U.S. market receives new goods very early and at good prices, while in other countries you lag behind in when new goods are released and in many areas prices are much higher, too. As a consequence the window of opportunity shopping for 5D Mark IIs is long gone, except in case you are looking for used ones. What you should do is to drop your market view based on what is available in Turkey and make a decision on what is available overall. 

My advise would be to check your opportunities based on what you can get based on checking internet offerings. In this way you can learn what is currently available for any given market. That is quick and you can make a decision without traveling abroad. Here you must be careful to find out, which internet vendors are reputable in the area and which ones are not so. In this forum you will find a lot of information about this topic.

Purchasing a 6D now in the U.S. is certainly not a bad idea. You cannot expect prices to go down significantly except for temporary price drops to boost seasonal sales, so waiting is of limited benefit. Maybe prices will go down later on due to some future market development, but such changes cannot be safely expected.


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Aug 16, 2013)

michi said:


> You know the Canon 10-22 will not work with the 5DII, right?


10-20 f/3.5
assuming he's talking about the sigma, it will, just very bad vignetting up until probably around the 16-17mm mark. 

*Used* 5D mark IIs are definitely cheap, but it is harder to find a completely new one. The 6D's are better for getting new, plus they're just completely newer and perform that little bit better than a 5D II. The only real advantage I see with a 5D II is a better body.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2013)

vecihi said:


> Nice review, thank you. I have added 8-15L to my list of "things to done before married"
> Maybe i'll not bought 5mkii, but i' m sure i'll not buy a 6D. Because i can wait for 6d, not for 5d mkii. Than maybe 6D gets cheeper


The 6D has been around for a year, so you are right, it will be discontinued in another year or two and then it will be cheaper. However, the low prices right now are due to the poor economy. If the economy improves, prices will jump.

If you can find a 5D MK II kit for under 3,000, that's as low as I've seen one. Just a new body often sells for higher than that. There are so few available that sellers can get high prices.
I've had two of them, nice cameras, but I'd buy a 6D in a instant if I did not already have a 5D MK III. I'll be watching the dual pixel evolution, it will likely have a 2nd generation in the next FF body.


----------



## Pi (Aug 16, 2013)

michi said:


> The whole thing doesn't make a lot of sense. Why buy an old generation camera when the 6D really does deliver better pictures.



Maybe, but the OP was quite clear, several times. He wants the 5D2, period.

He could try ebay, reputable sellers (they exist).


----------



## jonathangrills (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks like B&H has a used one (condition 8+) available for $1499.99.


----------



## jonathangrills (Aug 16, 2013)

...body only. I know here (near Toronto, Canada), a new 24-105 f/4 can be had on Craigslist in the area of $700. I'm sure the same would be true in New Jersey.


----------



## mkabi (Aug 16, 2013)

Pssst... go to CanonRumors.com... at the top of the home page... there is a section called "Price Watch," located under the search box. Go to Cameras and click on EOS, you will find your Mark II there... hurry cause there isn't much stock in many places.


----------



## jonathangrills (Aug 16, 2013)

Just looked at the links on the PriceWatch page...the only three that don't say "Out of Stock" are BigValueInc, BuyDig.com and CameraCanada. The BuyDig.com, at $1919, takes you to a page on their site, but there's no "add to cart" button...so no luck there. The BigValue link, at $3832, takes to you an eBay page...but for that price, I'd go for a Mark III. And the CamearCanada link, at $2049, takes you to their main page. If you search for "5D mark ii" you do see a listing for a used one...at $1299, but it's "We are sold out of these again but hope to get more in soon!".

I actually picked up a 5D2 about two months ago...used (~14K actuations), at Henry's here in Canada. I looked at CameraCanada and they're page looked then like it does now..."We are sold out of these again but hope to get more in soon!"


----------



## vecihi (Aug 16, 2013)

> Pssst... go to CanonRumors.com... at the top of the home page... there is a section called "Price Watch," located under the search box. Go to Cameras and click on EOS, you will find your Mark II there... hurry cause there isn't much stock in many places.



I have tried but they' re not available 
I have sended them e-mails but i did not get any answer....Maybe i can find a good 2nd hand in Turkey..
Thanks


----------



## vecihi (Aug 16, 2013)

Jim O said:


> Pi said:
> 
> 
> > michi said:
> ...



If i win a lottary, i' ll buy mkiii or 1D. If you don't feel the difference between 0,2 eV and 1/200 sync, i' m the wall


----------



## Pi (Aug 17, 2013)

Jim O said:


> He really should buy a 5D3. Then he can have all the things he wants in a 5D2, with the IQ of a 6D. But then, "[h]e wants the 5D2, period".



Yeah, and the 1DX for a backup. With the new Zeiss 50/1.4.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2013)

vecihi said:


> > Quote from: vecihi on Today at 05:03:32 PM
> >
> > http://www.berger-bros.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD
> > Do they have the kit or the web site is outdated?
> ...


 
I've looked for you at several other good online stores, but they are all out. Those on ebay are listed at crazy high prices. 

They are currently in stock refurbished directly from Canon, and carry a 1 year warranty. I bought a refurb, and it was near mint, only a few shutter actuations. I used it for a year before getting my MK III and selling it.

If your friend is able to order it shipped to him or her, That's a option. You cannot order them from out of the USA, so you need someone in the USA to order it for you.
http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/cameras/refurbished-eos-digital-slr-cameras/eos-5d-mark-ii-body-refurbished


----------



## thgmuffin (Aug 17, 2013)

Honestly the difference between 1/4000 and 1/8000 is literally nothing.


----------



## vecihi (Aug 17, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> vecihi said:
> 
> 
> > > Quote from: vecihi on Today at 05:03:32 PM
> ...



Thank you, this is very helpfull


----------



## vecihi (Aug 17, 2013)

thgmuffin said:


> Honestly the difference between 1/4000 and 1/8000 is literally nothing.



I know that this difference is nothing. But i type it to say "6D is not a higher level body, it has new type sensor advantages." You know for canon if the number is small, body is better  5<6


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2013)

vecihi said:


> thgmuffin said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly the difference between 1/4000 and 1/8000 is literally nothing.
> ...


You can get a 1D for almost nothing, it must be a lot better, its a lower number ;D . Age does have something to do with it, the 5D MK II is a 5 year old design.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-1D-4-2-MP-Digital-SLR-Camera-Black-Body-Only-/171101247590?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item27d66dd866


----------



## vecihi (Aug 17, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> vecihi said:
> 
> 
> > thgmuffin said:
> ...



Nice price, 2.nd hand 400D is more expensive in Turkey.


----------



## Jim O (Aug 17, 2013)

vecihi said:


> thgmuffin said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly the difference between 1/4000 and 1/8000 is literally nothing.
> ...


I think there are a lot of people here who would argue that the 7D is a superior camera to the 6D. I'm not one of them. I just think they're different. But 6 is less than 7 so by your argument 6D is better.

In any given release cycle, your argument has _some_ validity, but you cannot compare a 5D to a 6D or a 7D. And you cannot compare a 5D2 to either of them either. You are grasping at straws. And of course, the 70D looks to be a big improvement over the 60D, but that's a different numbering system.

You complain about the sync speed. Why not get a 7D? It's sync speed is 1/250th. So is that of the 60D. Or better yet, get a leaf shutter camera that can sync at any speed. Or, just use high speed sync if you really want 1/200th.

Back to the 7D, it also has more FPS and superior AF than the 5D2, and you can use the Sigma 10-20 that you already have. Sure the sensor is smaller, but the body is at least arguably superior. And it's still being manufactured. They were on eBay now from Adorama refurbished by Canon for $849 but they've raised the price to $949 for the last one. They sold a lot of them at $849.

Worried about 1/4000 vs 1/8000? Get a ND filter for each of your lenses. Or get a 7D.

You have been advised by many experienced and knowledgeable photographers here that you are making a mistake in seeking a "new" 5D2. A used one would be a different story, as they can be a bargain. You insist that you know better by picking at small details out of context from the whole picture. We call this "missing the forest for the trees" in English.

My assessment is that you are either a child or a troll. I know you'll say that you are neither, but there really is no other explanation.

BTW, if you really want a 5D2 you can get a Canon USA refurbished model with a full one year USA warranty for $1,759.20 at http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/cameras/refurbished-eos-digital-slr-cameras/eos-5d-mark-ii-body-refurbished.







My experience with Canon refurbished products is that they are like new, and generally have been thoroughly checked for any problems, and brought to factory specs. Their quality control is perhaps better than on new gear. They come in a white box, but that is really the only difference.


----------



## vecihi (Aug 17, 2013)

Jim O said:


> vecihi said:
> 
> 
> > thgmuffin said:
> ...



I'll not buy a 7D because i already have 50D. I don't want to change my 50D because of fps, 1/4000 etc. 
For 50D ISO performance and focusing is problem, if i talk about total performance, still i' m happy with my camera.
I want 5D because of it is full frame, my friends has it, i have used it. I can buy a 6D but not now, because my camera is still works, and 6D will be available for a long time... I' ll never buy a 7D because it is not a full frame. if i change my camera i' ll buy a fullframe... Thanks for your help

One of my friend is now in Europe tour, maybe he'll buy a mk3, than i'll buy his mk2.


----------



## Jim O (Aug 17, 2013)

vecihi said:


> I'll not buy a 7D because i already have 50D. I don't want to change my 50D because of fps, 1/4000 etc.
> For 50D ISO performance and focusing is problem, if i talk about total performance, still i' m happy with my camera.
> I want 5D because of it is full frame, my friends has it, i have used it. I can buy a 6D but not now, because my camera is still works, and 6D will be available for a long time... I' ll never buy a 7D because it is not a full frame. if i change my camera i' ll buy a fullframe... Thanks for your help
> 
> One of my friend is now in Europe tour, maybe he'll buy a mk3, than i'll buy his mk2.



I guess I left out the [SARCASM][/SARCASM] bbcode. I was following your absurd arguments, that's all. 

Sheesh!

I'm done with this thread. Peace out.


----------



## vecihi (Aug 17, 2013)

Not my luck week 
For refurbish canon need an account ...When i try to create it says 
"Login Information:

Our systems are currently undergoing maintenance. We apologize for any inconvenience. Please check back soon."


----------

